# Manual servicio Behringer Edison EX1



## plarenas (Ene 29, 2012)

Estimados alguien me podría facilitar el manual del behringer edison EX1, esta funcionando pero tiene un ruido y no funciona de manera correcta, no quiero abrirlo sin antes revisar el manual.

de antemano gracias


----------

